# Front number plate position??



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

My R33 has a 400R bumper and I want too remove the large rectangular plate from the centre, can I place the plate on the offside of the bumper? Also are the small straight plates legal?


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

No the little plates afaik are illegal, i run a 400r front bumper to, i was going to get a sticker one made up and have it on the splitter but i ended up just putting it in the windscreen, lol been there 2 years never been pulled even took my mot like that 

Tib


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

There are rules and regulations about number plates and letter size but "little" plates are not illegal so long as letter size and spacings are correct. Import cars have different rules that allow smaller letters. This may help:- Import Number Plates


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

andyR43 said:


> There are rules and regulations about number plates and letter size but "little" plates are not illegal so long as letter size and spacings are correct. Import cars have different rules that allow smaller letters. This may help:- Import Number Plates


Thanks Andy.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Have you got 6 or 7 digits?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Have you got 6 or 7 digits?


6 Mook.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

My plate is legal


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mook, is that a normal size plate and digits, just shorter in length?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

looks like the legal import size front plates
Standard Yellow or White Acrylic

scroll to the middle of the page


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

this is the "image" of mine from Autoplates


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have the same size plates but have been told by the Police that they aren't legal?? So have had to resort to using my 'jap sized' plates.


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

You have to have less digits or have letters like 1 which take up less space to have a smaller plate. I fyou have a 7 digit plate with the bigger number then you have to have a full size plate.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

that plate supplied by a GTR member and is defo legal

Mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

This is the template


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

jabran200 said:


> You have to have less digits or have letters like 1 which take up less space to have a smaller plate. I fyou have a 7 digit plate with the bigger number then you have to have a full size plate.


That's not quite accurate mate, mine has 7 digits( no 1's or i's).
If its an import you can legally have smaller digits, bike font I believe but to remain legal there are limits to how small you can go.
If you have 7 digits you cannot legally get your plate to fit the gap in the bumper, the plate is still smaller than normal though.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

The DVLA do not specify the *size of plate* your vehicle must display, but do specify the font you must use, the height of this font, minimum margin size, gap between lines (if a two line plate) etc. There must be a gap of 5mm between lines on a two line plate, you must have at least 5mm as a margin top and both sides. There must also be a bottom margin of at least 13mm and the legal endorsement must be at least 5mm away from the bottom of your registration. Nothing to say about plate size!


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

MS33 said:


> The DVLA do not specify the *size of plate* your vehicle must display, but do specify the font you must use, the height of this font, minimum margin size, gap between lines (if a two line plate) etc. There must be a gap of 5mm between lines on a two line plate, you must have at least 5mm as a margin top and both sides. There must also be a bottom margin of at least 13mm and the legal endorsement must be at least 5mm away from the bottom of your registration. Nothing to say about plate size!


Beat me lol, I was just looking for my printout of the rules.
I think the font is minimum of 44mm wide for imports (not 1's and i's), so for my plate it was easy to work out minimum plate length.


----------

